# Gothic 2 Drachenblut



## tromar (19. August 2004)

Hallo !
Ich spiele gerade als Söldner , bin in Kapitel 5 und brauche für die guten Schwerter Drachenblut .
Wo bekomme ich das her ?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus 
Groß Tromar


----------



## russe89 (19. August 2004)

tromar am 19.08.2004 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich spiele gerade als Söldner , bin in Kapitel 5 und brauche für die guten Schwerter Drachenblut .
> Wo bekomme ich das her ?
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus
> Groß Tromar



Hallo, 
ich kann dir helfen. Als erstes musst du gelernt haben Drachenblut zu nehmen. Dass lernt dir einer ich glaube bei dem Weg zum Feuerdrachen(bin mir nicht sicher) dann bekommst du das Drachenblut wenn du einen der Drachen erledigt hast.


----------



## russe89 (19. August 2004)

Warum hast du das Thema zu Simulationen getan.    Eigentlich Rollenspiele.


----------



## Helioslade (19. August 2004)

russe89 am 19.08.2004 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> tromar am 19.08.2004 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, nur leider is er schon in Kapitel 5 d.h. die Drachen sind schon tod.... und ich weiß nicht, ob in Kapitel 5 die Leichen noch liegen. Der nächste Drache ist erst in Kapitel 6 kurz vor Ende. Aber es gibt auch Drachenblut zu finden, ich weiß nur nicht wo...


----------



## russe89 (19. August 2004)

Dann muss das Drachenblut eben ins Inventar gecheatet werden, auch wenn dass nicht getan werden sollte.


----------



## Homerclon (19. August 2004)

Helioslade am 19.08.2004 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> russe89 am 19.08.2004 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Drachenleichen bleiben eigentlich liegen, ausserdem gibts 2 Lehrer.
Gestath, zufinden auf dem Weg zur Steindrachen(Felsenburg)
Godar, will 1000Gold dafür haben, ist anfang des 4. Kapitel auf dem Weg vom Pass, danach geht er zu einer Höhle, ist in der nähe von Marco's Mine.(Die Höhle ist einfach zu finden, den Fluss immer stromaufwärts schwimmen/folgen bis man am Wasserfall ankommt, die DJ sieht man dann schon)


----------



## zitrusfrucht (22. August 2004)

tromar am 19.08.2004 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich spiele gerade als Söldner , bin in Kapitel 5 und brauche für die guten Schwerter Drachenblut .
> Wo bekomme ich das her ?
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus
> Groß Tromar



Will dich ja nicht fertig machen, aber dass du des von Drachen zapfen musst hätt dir auch so klar sein können


----------



## Pumiggl (3. September 2004)

russe89 am 19.08.2004 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss das Drachenblut eben ins Inventar gecheatet werden, auch wenn dass nicht getan werden sollte.


Hier der Cheat wenn ihn jemand braucht:

insert_itat_dragonblood


----------

